# Vietnam in pics



## Devildoc (Feb 1, 2017)

Some of these are very well-known; others, not so much.  Great pics, but some made me very sad.

Vietnam: The Real War – in pictures


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 1, 2017)

Wow....some powerful stuff in there.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 1, 2017)

"Allied harmony", good Christ.

ETA: With all the blood vessels and nerves that got chewed through with 5.56, I'm a little surprised to hear he made it out of country.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 1, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> I totally hijacked your thread and I'm sorry. The shit started flowing.



I don't think I am speaking out of turn when I say if ever there was a thread that was primed for acceptable hijacking by you and your generation, it would be this thread.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 1, 2017)

Ocoka, please add pics.  I might find some of my father I can post up too.


----------

